# B14 w/drums, who makes autoX shoes?



## buldozr (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I can't seem to find a performance rear brake shoe for my 97 200sx base. Trying to stay on a budget so rear disc conversion not possible at the moment. Also, which master cylinder would be recommended for the NX2k front swap and drum rear? The car is a budget AutoX'er.

Thanks,
Gary


----------

